# Fabulous Halloween Save the Date Magnets!



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

How great are these? Found them on ebay...would love to have them but may be out of the budget for this year....we will see 



halloween save date, Printing Personalization, Specialty Services items on eBay.com


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

You can buy sheets of magnetic ink jet paper at office supply stores and print your own! ---Much cheaper and you can customize it


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

great idea...I will have to look into that! Thanks!


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

badgirl said:


> You can buy sheets of magnetic ink jet paper at office supply stores and print your own! ---Much cheaper and you can customize it


NO KIDDING!! I'm going to Office Max tomorrow!!! Thanks for the info.

(Can you tell I love this idea???? )


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

They're great but the idea of printing my own is fantastic!!! Thanks badgirl, I will keep my eyes peeled for this magnetic ink jet paper of which you speak!


----------



## badgirl (May 4, 2008)

My local Office Max carries both the full sheets and the pre-cut business card sheets----about $12 a pack (unless you find a coupon!).


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

This is a fantastic idea. I get these for people's weddings sometimes, but I actually never thought of doing it for a Halloween party.

Great!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I love this idea also, I will try it out with my witch theme this year.


----------



## IshWitch (May 19, 2006)

Being a nurse, I find it hysterical (as do my friends) to hand them one while telling them I'm going to give them an "STD" LOL!


----------



## TammyBOO (Sep 2, 2008)

I totally made Save the Date magnets last year, for my 2007 Halloween Party!  
All I did was print out my own, pasted them to cardstock (made sure they looked nice of course) and then hot glued on a magnet strip. Worked wonderfully! I had a great turn out last year and actually just made my recent save the date magnets for this year. I'll probably hand them out about a month and a half in advance!  Super cheap and easy and VERY effective!


----------

